# So how many 7's do you guys own?



## Xtremevillan (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm working hard (literally) to save up money to get two or three. I got 3 6 stringers, though.

How many do you guys own?


----------



## HaGGuS (Sep 16, 2007)

too many  
and i want more ...  
i got 3 sevens..3 sixers..and a 5 string bass..
and an acoustic.. 
now i gotta learn to play the sukkers


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 16, 2007)

Haha, I gotcha. Are any of those acoustics 7's? I've only seen a few 7 acoustics and was astounded at the cost.


----------



## HaGGuS (Sep 16, 2007)

its an old k-yari 6- er that a junkie was using as a candle holder..
 
the guitar was rescued..
im currently nursing it back to its former glory..


----------



## Makelele (Sep 16, 2007)

Two. An Ibanez RG2077XL and a Jackson DX7.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 16, 2007)

Ooh, nice Makelele!


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2007)

None atm, but I shall have a 7620 in my possesion by the end of the year.


----------



## nikt (Sep 16, 2007)

not enough


----------



## Mars Volta (Sep 16, 2007)

1 7 string and 3 6 stringers at the moment but I just bought another 6 stringer and then though oh shit I play 7 strings now don't I 
It sounds nice though, it's exactly the same as an Ibanez RG770DX but it has an AANJ so it's even better IMO.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 16, 2007)

2.

RG8427F FE
RG1527 RB


----------



## Semish (Sep 16, 2007)

5 sevens : UV777BK, 1527RB, 1527BP, 2077XL,Apex1
1 eight: RG2228
4 sixes
3 acoustics


----------



## yevetz (Sep 16, 2007)

two

But I working hard for 3-rd now


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Sep 16, 2007)

4

I really should only own 2 but meh...


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Sep 16, 2007)

4 sevens : JC8427F, 97 Universe, rg7620rb and 7321


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Sep 16, 2007)

i have 3 right now....Ibanez RG7620, Kramer Striker 7, and Schecter C-7 Blackjack...also working on building a custom one.


----------



## Eric (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Sep 16, 2007)

1
rg1527rb



want too many


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 16, 2007)

3. 
UV7BK, S7320 and a Groove Tools 7 from Conklin.


----------



## Eric (Sep 16, 2007)

1990 UV77MC
1990 UV7PWH
1991 UV7PWH
1991 UV77GR
1998 RG7CT
2000 RG2027XVV
"X Project"


----------



## Edroz (Sep 16, 2007)

3 at the moment :

Carvin DC727C (5 pc. Koa/ maple neck, mahogany sides, quilt maple top, birdseye maple f/b, sapphire blue stain)

Jackson CS Demon 7

Agile Interceptor (purple finish)


some other sevens i've owned :

B.C. Rich Warlock 7 USA

Carvin DC727C (mahogany neck and body, flame maple top, ebony f/b w/ abalone blocks, black stain) 

Agile Interceptor (violin sunburst finish, had for 2 days before i returned for refund because of extremely poor quality )

Ibanez RG7420



i also have a KxK Sii-7 being built at the moment which should be in my possession next summer


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 16, 2007)

An almighty five!!!

EBMM JP7
Custom BC Rich Stealth 
Ibanez Universe
Ibanez K7
Ibanez RG1527


----------



## nikt (Sep 16, 2007)

EDIT: post to cancel


----------



## Nats (Sep 16, 2007)

rg7620VK
rg7421CF
rg1527GB
s7420BP


----------



## kmanick (Sep 16, 2007)

Just 1 , my Carvin DC727 , but I've got a Schecter Blackjack on the way
so on Wednesday ...*2  *

Have owned in the past
Hellraiser 7 (which I wish I kept)
ESP LTD M-207.

*Would like to add* JP-7
Loomis Sig
and KXK at some point


----------



## kherman (Sep 16, 2007)

2.

Carvin Dc727c.
Schecter V-7.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 16, 2007)

Right now, two and a half with number three on the way. Used to own 6 at one stage until I thinned the heard. Right now the collection is:

Ibanez Universe UV7PWH
Ibanez Universe UV777PBK
Ibanez RG7621 neck
KXK S-ii 7 on the way.


----------



## Leon (Sep 16, 2007)

Ibanez RG7621
Ibanez RG7620
...plus a new arrival, coming soon!


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 16, 2007)

7s
Ibanez RG7620
ESP LTD M207

6s
Ibanez RG350DX
Jackson RX10D
Jackson JS30DK


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 16, 2007)

UV7PWH
UV7BK
RG2027
RG1077xl
540s7

so 5.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm a "one each" kind of guy. So I have one seven [Ibanez RG7321] one six [Ibanez RG350DX] and one acoustic [Ibanez PF5]. In the near future I will be getting an Ibanez RG1527 and in a while a Xiphos, which again, may become my only guitars. Go figure.


----------



## OzzyC (Sep 16, 2007)

Rg1527
Strat 7


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 16, 2007)

1 seven and 5 sixes.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 16, 2007)

Jesus! So many guitars in this topic!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 16, 2007)

I currently have 6 7-strings, all Ibanez. 

1. 1991 UV7PWH
2. 1991 UV7PWH
3. 1991 UV7BK
4. 1998 (F97) RG 7620 Custom Arctic White (used to be BK)
5. 2000 S 7420 BP
6. Korean RG 7321 on the way. 

I've had the 7620 longer than any guitar I have ever owned, 9 years! 

7's i've owned and sold~

1998 UV777BK
1999 RG 7620 GN


----------



## bostjan (Sep 16, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> UV7PWH
> UV7BK
> RG2027
> RG1077xl
> ...



A 540S7? Holy crap, dude! That's quite a find. Nice collection! You have my top five Ibanezes of all time.


...

I have:
Sevens:
Oni 7 Custom
BC Rich Mockingbird 7 Custom
Ibanez RG7321 w/ Swineshead Pups
Ibanez RG7620 w/ Diamrzios
Ibanez AJ307CE stock
Washburn WG587 w/ Dimarzios
Samick POS 7 w/ Seymore Duncans

I used to have a Dean, but it's at a repair shop now and they have failed to send it back upon my request.

So 7, with a potential to become 8.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Sep 17, 2007)

one 7 for now... Ibanez GRX720
one 6 for now... Jackson DXMG

one 7 on the way... Ibanez RG8427
next summer= USA series Jackson



nikt said:


> J-Custom 7CST
> LACS Rusty Cooley
> LACS Ryan Shuck
> LACS Ramon Ortiz



dude your guitars kick major ass


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 17, 2007)

i have a single schecter 007 elite, which is awesome.


also, i have two 6 string electrics (dean vendetta 1.0 and an american deluxe ash strat) and an acoustic (taylor 410)


----------



## plusyear (Sep 17, 2007)

3 sevens
Schecter C-7 Diamond Series
Scechter C-7+ Diamond Series
And a cheapo HB 7


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 17, 2007)

I have one 7, and 3 6s. My next seven is gonna be another 1077XL, i refuse to buy another 7 string until i can get another one of those, they are like my soulmate for music. But the next 6 im gettin is an RG970XL.

7- Ibanez RG1077XL (707 and 81-7 equipped)

6- Ibanez RG5EX1 ('06 model, grey satin finish)
Ibanez RG5EX1 ('07 model, black satin finish)
Ibanez RG 470XL ( 27" 6er )


----------



## musicboyy (Sep 17, 2007)

7 - Ibanez UV777P-BK
Carvin DC747c

6 - Steinberger GM-7TA
Gibson Les Paul Classic
Parker Fly Classic
Line 6 Variax 500

I've been favoring 6 strings more and more lately, so one of the 7s will be going up for sale to help pay for some of the new 6 string acquisitions.


----------



## GazPots (Sep 17, 2007)

Ibanez Uv777BK
Ibanez RG2077XL
Ibanez RG7321
Ibanez JCRG7-1 DBK
Ibanez AJ307CENT
Epiphone Les Paul Classic 7 string model.


Gaz


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 17, 2007)

I was up to 5, but I sold my M-307 to a friend of mine. The current line up is:

Ibanez RG7CT
Ibanez RG7420 (in pieces right now)
Schecter A-7 Elite
Schecter 007 Elite

And there's another one being built right now.


----------



## Benzesp (Sep 17, 2007)

3 7's all diffrent tunings. A,A#,B


----------



## loktide (Sep 17, 2007)

Two 7's

Ibanez rg7680-ltd1
Schecter C7 Hellraiser


----------



## slake moth (Sep 17, 2007)

Two:

LTD SC-607B
Schecter Hellraiser C7


----------



## Weirdbeard (Sep 17, 2007)

I have 7 at the moment:

Doubleneck Ibanez S 6/7
an S7, see my Av
Ibz mirror pickguard UV
Ibz BK w/green PUs UV
A Giannani classical 7
A Custom Ibz 7 that I am working on right now. (Likely for sale when I am done)

*Edit: Crap! I almost forgot my Epiphone Les Paul. Make that 7, seven's.


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 17, 2007)

2 Sevens - Floral print RG7620, BGW LG-7
1 Eight - BGW BB-8
5 Sixes - Ibanez RG770, Ibanez RG550, Charvel Model 4, Yamaha RGX621, Ibanez RB1


----------



## Groff (Sep 17, 2007)

Only one, my Gryphon. I want to get a hellraiser/loomis as my main, and I may get an RG7321 for kicks, so I always have something to play, and something diffrent. (Diffrent axes = diffrent riffs! aww yeah)


----------



## celebro95 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Weirdbeard (Sep 17, 2007)

celebro95 said:


>




Here are some of mine.


----------



## Kotex (Sep 17, 2007)

One, RG7321.


----------



## Splinterhead (Sep 17, 2007)

Two for me.
RG7620
Carvin DC747c. Blk quilt, no inlays, koa tonewood.


----------



## celebro95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Weirdbeard said:


> Here are some of mine.



NICE EQUIP


----------



## Weirdbeard (Sep 17, 2007)

celebro95 said:


> NICE EQUIP



Thanks!


----------



## eelblack2 (Sep 17, 2007)

Have:
UVMC
UVGR
UV - Custom Noah James
UV - Custom Chris Woods/SCS 
Jackson Camo COW7
LACS 
Fernandes Revolver 7

Incoming:
LACS
ESP Kamikaze 7 Customshop

My collection has been pruned down quite a bit due to ATD/MC insanity.


----------



## nikt (Sep 17, 2007)

what new LACS did You bought Bro??


----------



## simsklok (Sep 17, 2007)

not enough, only a rg7321, but i'm trying to get as many as i can now.. i own 3 6's but i'm mostly looking to invest in 7's now


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Sep 17, 2007)

I have two 7's and two 6's, all Ibby's
RG7621BK
RGA7621FM (custom)
RGA121
RG570FM


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2007)

My 7420.


----------



## auxioluck (Sep 18, 2007)

I used to have a 7321, 1527, and a Petrucci 7. Now I'm just down to a modded 7321, waiting on my RG8...


----------



## darren (Sep 18, 2007)

I currently own five:

Dean EVO Special 7
Danelectro MOD 7
Music Man Petrucci 7
Squier Fat Strat VII
Ibanez AJ307CE


----------



## RXTN (Sep 18, 2007)

Ibanez RG2027 and RG1527=that makes 2. I'm gonna buy one Ibanez or Schechter with fixed bridge.


----------



## Decreate (Sep 18, 2007)

I have 2 sevens (RG2027X and UV777BK) 1 six (custom BC Rich Mocking Bird) and 1 eight (RG2228)


----------



## playstopause (Sep 18, 2007)

Electrics :

2 --> 7's
2 --> 6's

3 --> acoustics 6's


----------



## Stephen (Sep 19, 2007)

2 - 7's (RG1527 and RG7621)
9 - 6's
2 - Basses
4 - acoustics


----------



## Chill 02 (Jul 21, 2008)

1 7 stringer, 1 six stringer (although I plan to get a 006 Hellraiser soon, so make that 2), and a 4 string bass.


Ah yes, I just realized this is my first post since... um, June 2006? I forget.


----------



## budda (Jul 21, 2008)

i only own my carvin.

kinda want another C7 blackjack...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 21, 2008)

Chill 02 said:


> 1 7 stringer, 1 six stringer (although I plan to get a 006 Hellraiser soon, so make that 2), and a 4 string bass.
> 
> 
> Ah yes, I just realized this is my first post since... um, June 2006? I forget.



Begone Necromancer!



I have 2 sevens, RG7621, and an 727 Septor.


----------



## Leec (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 21, 2008)

17 7's and 10 6's (total) since my last post. Will be pruning down in the next year, as its just stupid to have that much $ tied up in guitars that could be used elsewhere. 

The Kamikaze 7 is all I really need at this point, with the 3 LACS's as backups.


----------



## eightballhemhorrage (Jul 21, 2008)

27 - 6ers
2 - 7's
3 - 5 string basses
1 - 6 string bass
1 - 5 string guitar
1 electric violin
4 acoustics 
and 
1 casio digital guitar

that is what i counted @ my house anyway.


oh yeah!!!! 2 rockband strats and 1 gh les paul!!!!!

yes i'll put some picks up whenever i get a camera!!!!


----------



## kmanick (Jul 21, 2008)

2 7's - Carvin Dc727 and an Ibby 7620
2 6's USA Jackson Sl2H soloist and a GMW custom strat.

I think I might pick up another Loomis
and at some point order a Bernie Rico Custom 7 thru Nick
Both of his played just out of this world, and felt really solid.
His white one actually felt very close to what I imagine
a 7 string Jackson soloist neck would feel like.
an SN-7 or a jekyll may do the trick (I'm not big on the headstocks but maybe I can work something out)
I'd like a JP-7 as well, but I'd have to score one for cheap.
I'd like to try a KXK too.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 21, 2008)

1  Schecter C7 White w/ black binding. If I could save up the money, I would buy a new one..I really need a backup guitar live, but no $$


----------



## Pablo (Jul 21, 2008)

Two 7-strings (with one more on order), four 6-strings and a bass...

However, I am planning to go down to two quality 6-strings and two quality 7-strings. I don't use alternate tunings, so there's really no reason to have more than one backup for each guitar... But knowing myself right, my plan is already failing 

Cheers

Eske


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 21, 2008)

4.
Schecter Loomis
USA BC Rich Bich
Carvin DC 727
Ibanez RG 7420


----------



## aeronaut (Jul 21, 2008)

4 7's (rg1527, rg7420, s7420, ax7551) and 4 sixers (2 s520's, an epiphone les paul custom an an ovation acoustic/electric).


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jul 21, 2008)

just the one JCRG8427
I would pick up a BR Jr. 8 next


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 21, 2008)

Right now just my two Bernie Rico Jr Vixen 7s. My other two are 6s (Ibanez RG2610E & ESP Eclipse).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 21, 2008)

one seven, one acoustic and two 6'ers


----------



## budda (Jul 21, 2008)

wow, i had no idea this was such an old thread


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 22, 2008)

I only have one 7, my Ibanez RG7421.


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 22, 2008)

1, but it's a good one.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jul 22, 2008)

3 6ers, 2 7's working on acquiring a third (septor)


----------



## petereanima (Jul 22, 2008)

i have my old 7420 and a schecter C-7.



Sisters Of Mercy said:


> I want more!


----------



## King_nothing621 (Jul 22, 2008)

sadly i only have one 7 string right now...and sadly it's my only guitar. hopefully I can get a new one relatively soon.


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Jul 22, 2008)

2 7s:

Jackson Stars KE7 Custom
Ibanez RG7EXFX2-IPT

4 6s:
Jackson KV2
Jackson SLATQH
Dean Vendetta 4.0
Fender Strat (MIM)

Gassing for another six. Just. One. More. Guitar.


----------



## Celiak (Jul 22, 2008)

Only one, but to be fair I only own one electric guitar at the moment.


----------



## digitalpig (Jul 22, 2008)

0-> 1 -> 2 -> 3 -> 2 (Now) -> ?... It seems like I'm going down to 1 soon, then 2 again after that. Well, this is how it goes...  

Oh yeah, only Ibanez's (of course).

Greetings!
Felix


----------



## Demeyes (Jul 22, 2008)

I've got 2 7 string guitars now. A C7 Hellraiser and this weekend I picked up a 7621.
I had planned on getting a Carvin 727 this summer but I'm having second thoughts on it. I just got the RG and I could use the money for College. I still haven't made the order so I have not fully decided either way.


----------



## RXTN (Jul 22, 2008)

two 2027's


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Jul 22, 2008)

5 Sevens


----------



## GazPots (Jul 22, 2008)

Updated.


Ibanez UV777bk
RG2077xl
Rg2027xvv
JC RG7-1 DBK
AJ307Cent (acoustic)
RG7321

2 x Epiphone Les Paul 7 Classic


Which totals to 8 so far. 


Gaz


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's mine:









4 sevens, 3 six, 1 eight. Just sold the Universe though, so that makes it...





.........let me think...........





........3 sevens.


----------



## heffergm (Jul 22, 2008)

Two DC727's (well, almost, #2 is supposed to be done shortly). One fixed bridge, one with a trem. I'd like to add a six back to the mix.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 22, 2008)

Just the one right now. #2 is being built (somewhen!!) and doing a deal for #3 currently.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jul 22, 2008)

I have:

7 Strings: 2 custom shop Jacksons. 1 pointy star, 1 Rhoads
6 String Jacksons: 2 custom shop Rhoads, 1 San Dimas Rhoads, 1 Archtop Soloist, 1 LTD 88
6 String Other: Les Paul Std, Takamine Acoustic, Noname Classical
12 String: Takamine Acoustic
4 String: 2 Spectors
5 String: 1 Spector


----------



## Bygde (Jul 22, 2008)

1 Ibanez RG2077xl

That's all! But I am building an Explorer style 27" 7, but it's a couple of months away...


----------



## intereo_luuk (Jul 22, 2008)

1, a schecter blackjack C7. Saving money for a new one, probably a carvin!


----------



## Jazzedout (Jul 22, 2008)

I've got these two:






But I've got more 6s than 7s (and a Bass  )


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 22, 2008)

2


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2008)

One.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 22, 2008)

Currently I have 3


----------



## Clydefrog (Jul 22, 2008)

How's the Kelly?


----------



## hairychris (Jul 22, 2008)

Bygde said:


> That's all! But I am building an Explorer style 27" 7, but it's a couple of months away...



I'm interested in seeing this.


----------



## yevetz (Jul 22, 2008)

Only one now 

But in good times I had 4


----------



## Crucified (Jul 22, 2008)

only 2 now. rg2077 and rg2027. 
i've got 10 6 stringers and 3 8's though


----------



## Groff (Jul 22, 2008)

I have one more on the way evil which brings my total to two now.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 22, 2008)

4 6s, no 7 yet


----------



## TimSE (Jul 22, 2008)

3 7s
Ibby mod RG7420
Agile Interceptor pro 27"
Agile Septor mod

gotta 6 string bass and soon to have one of them Agile Intrepid 8s


----------



## drmosh (Jul 22, 2008)

2 7s
6 6s
3 bass guitars (6, 5 fretless and a 4)

8 to come soon, yay


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 22, 2008)

Still 5, but not the same ones as earlier...


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 22, 2008)

hm. Not alot =[

Two 7s right now ; Agile Interceptor Pro and Agile Septor

On order ; CWG Jackson Kelly and ETGuitars S/RG with 27frets

I have two six strings being completed soon, a Carvin Bolt and a Ibanez S470 with custom neck

And my Carvin B5 Bass.


----------



## Kronpox (Jul 22, 2008)

three sevens, my Agile 727, LTD 607b, and junk Washburn WG-587. 727 gets the most mileage, 607b behind that, and I haven't even seen the Washburn in the nearly-a-year since I got the 607b.

Then I've got my three sixes, Westone ST, BCR Bronze Warlock, BCR NJ Warlock. I only ever play the NJ, and only because I need it for one of my bands. if I weren't in that band I wouldn't play sixes.

and I've got my Traben Chaos 5. I gigged hard with this bass for two years but now just use it for recording and letting my bassist use sometimes.


----------



## Heeboja (Jul 22, 2008)

No sevens in possession but one incoming. A Loomis. (non-trem)

Other guitars: Jackson RR24 SE, ESP-LTD M-302, ESP-LTD MH-50, Walden Acoustic + A guitar that I built myself. Currently in bits and pieces. Planning on making a 7-string out of it.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 22, 2008)

I only have 2. The Soloist 7 sees 90% of my time, which is almost a shame, since the Sonic 7 is a damn fine guitar that's just not quite as good...


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 22, 2008)

I have two Schecters, a Loomis signature with Blackouts and a C7 Blackjack with Vintage Vibe humbucker sized P-90s.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 22, 2008)

Clydefrog said:


> How's the Kelly?



Here's the link to the thread I made about it 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ointy-jackson-content-56k-you-re-extinct.html


----------



## budda (Jul 22, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what finish did you ask for for the redburst-on-grey DC727??? me likey, only i'd make it a deeper red


----------



## 8string (Jul 22, 2008)

3 sevens
Schecter Omen-7 Extreme
Ibanez RG 7321
Fender Stagemaster-7

2 six
Ibanez EX-360PP
Acoustic nylon thingie

1 fourstring bass
Johnson El Cheapo (converted to fretless)

1 fivestring bass
Ibanez SDGR 705


----------



## ibznorange (Jul 22, 2008)

currently only 2 6er electrics a 6er acoustic and a 4 string jbass.

Im going crazy sevenless :/


----------



## Korngod (Jul 22, 2008)

2001 K7BG
2000 RG7420MC
2005 RG7321

3 6er electrics, accoustic, and 4 string bass

i wont bother to name the non-7's i own because they are all shit


----------



## hirah (Jul 22, 2008)

7 7s
7620 black with white blaze 2s
7620 black with d7 air norton
7620 matte grey with blazes (creme/black)
7420 magenta crush with grey paf7s
7621 black with duncan jb/59
7421 silver stock
1527 bp with white evo/new7

12 6s 
1570 tone zone air norton
carvin v220t(1987) with paf pro /air norton
81 les paul standard with emg 89s
mexi start with emg dg, sperzels
80s kramer frankenstrat
jackson dk with ofr, duncans
rg520qs stock
3 570s that i havent started on yet
rg220 that isnt close to finished
hamer strat that isnt close to finished

ergodyne bass

i have to take a group shot of these someday.
better do it while the wife is away though


----------



## Drage (Jul 22, 2008)

RG1527, RG7420, S7320, S7420, and soon the RG2228.


----------



## Coobanez (Jul 22, 2008)

2 7's: XPT707fx and an S7320
1 6: ADX120


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jul 22, 2008)

Just won one! Fuck yeah i wont be 7 stringless when i get to england... assumeing i can ship it there...

At this stage a 7620 i still have to pay for and get some better PU's for thats in the US...

Still its one more 7 than i had two days ago.

Ed: Have paid for.


----------



## yellowv (Jul 22, 2008)

I have one 7 and three 6's.


----------



## Bygde (Jul 23, 2008)

hairychris said:


> I'm interested in seeing this.


Well, don't hold your breath. The Explorer is, as I said, a couple of months away, since progress is slow. I'm headed out to the shop now to get something done. Here's the In Progress thread at Project Guitar Second Project Started! - Project Guitar Forum

Just realized that most of the pics isn't working. There should be three pics in the last page which should work


----------



## jrf8 (Jul 23, 2008)

had 3 sevens and way too many sixes (something like 21-24 )

but im going to drop one of my sevens off at ups in a few minutes to be shipped to ohio

so now, only 2

agile interceptor pro-25 tuned to standard A
agile interceptor 27 tuned to standar G


----------



## Kotex (Jul 23, 2008)

1. It's my only guitar. I'm poor


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Jul 23, 2008)

3!

Schecter Jeff Loomis Signature C7FR
Schecter C7 Hellraiser Black Cherry
ESP LTD M307 Black Cherry

I also got two other 6 stringers that I plan on replacing with some 8 stringers! And I'd like to replace my two acoustics for a 7-string acoustic and 7-string acoustic-electric.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jul 24, 2008)

I didn't realize this became a pic thread... so


----------



## Ville (Jul 24, 2008)

Schecter Loomis FR
Ibanez Xiphos
Ibanez RG7321 (soon to be sold)

No sixes at all...


----------



## Naren (Jul 24, 2008)

Funny that XtremeVillain said that he was going to save up for 3 sevens when he doesn't have any. 

I have two: my RG1527GK (with Seymour Duncan Blackouts installed) and my RG7EXFX2.

I also have two six strings (a Gibson LP and an Epiphone LP).


----------



## El Caco (Jul 24, 2008)

Currently 3. A 2027, 2127 and EXFX2, I would trade all 3 for one CST or B7.


----------



## piccoblade (Jul 24, 2008)

Ibanez RG7620 (Swirl)
Jackson COW7 (Silverburst)


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jul 24, 2008)

budda said:


> wow, i had no idea this was such an old thread



I was like, "I don't remember making that thread...I haven't had a seven since last year!"



> Funny that XtremeVillain said that he was going to save up for 3 sevens when he doesn't have any.



 I had two and then I realized 7's aren't really for me.


----------



## 100watt (Nov 19, 2008)

I know I am probably in the wrong place, but I have an Ibanez Universe 7 string and I need to get a replacement part for it. I am missing the part that locks down on the strings over the nut. I don't want to buy the eniter assembly, anyone have an idea?


----------



## Totem_37 (Nov 19, 2008)

I only have one 7, but I'm buying an 8 shortly


----------



## XeoFLCL (Nov 19, 2008)

Washburn WG587. My old seven and prolly will be as nothing else really suits my needs. I MIGHT order that Ash Douglas SR-370 but thats if I get the money.

I have 3 six strings, though only two playable. My BC Rich NJ Beast, a torn up extra parts plywood les paul  and a 6 string classical.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 19, 2008)

i have 2 sevens and 2 sixes. 2 sevens are a 99 rg7620 and a 99 s7420fmtt. i almost bought a third today (washburn fixed bridge for 50.00) but i bought my brother in law a multi effects pedal for christmas instead.


----------



## megalex (Nov 19, 2008)

7s
---
RG7620
ESP M207
ESP FM207
Douglas SR-370

6s
--------------
Ibanez Classical Nilon.

Bass
---------------------
7 string conklin


----------



## raisingfear101 (Nov 19, 2008)

7s= rg7321, soon i'll have a white agile hornet 7.
6s= D'angelico sdny, esp ex50, 2 yamaha acoustics(one from the early 70s i believe)
bass= cheap Rogue 5 string.


----------



## Meldville (Nov 20, 2008)

uh.....5

haha

Ibanez RG7420
Ibanez RG7621M
modded Jackson DX7
LTD M207
Schecter 007 Elite Deluxe

need to sell the last two though


----------



## Hypothermia (Nov 20, 2008)

Kotex said:


> 1. It's my only guitar. I'm poor


 
I feel the same way.

I have a Schecter C-7 Lefty, the white one


----------



## RXTN (Nov 20, 2008)

3: 2027x2+J&D7


----------



## hairychris (Nov 20, 2008)

Only a fixed bridge Schecter C7 Hellraiser at the moment. Stock, although I've stripped the lacquer from the neck.

Got 3 electric (PRS, Blackmachine, Jackson) & 2 acoustic 6 strings, 5 string Ibby bass, and some 7 string + erg goodies on order!


----------



## code_red (Nov 20, 2008)

3 sevens
RG7420
RG7420
Rg7620m

Yamaha RGZ112p 6 string (actually a really nice guitar if you want a strat style)
Tobias toby pro 5 string bass

That's all between my BF and I. One of the 7420's is mine and the 6er and bass is mine.


----------



## heffergm (Nov 20, 2008)

2, both Carvin DC727's, which are my only 2 guitars. One's hardtail, one's a Floyd.


----------



## BurialWithin (Nov 20, 2008)

1.RG7620 
i'll have another one soon though hopefully a RG7621


----------



## Wound (Nov 20, 2008)

I got 5, Ibanez RG7421XL, AX7221, LTD SC607B, Epiphone Les Paul 7, and Brian Moore i9,7
Also I have a Xiphos 7 on the way


----------



## InCasinoOut (Nov 21, 2008)

Only one. I really, really want the Agile Septor 727 pro so that I can have it tuned to A E A D E A E, and then maybe another one to keep in Drop G.

edit: I do have 2 sixes, an Ibanez AS73 in D standard, and a AXS32 in Drop C or some strange tuning.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 21, 2008)

I have 2.


----------



## SymmetricScars (Nov 21, 2008)

Just my carvin dc727


----------



## Austin (Nov 21, 2008)

1. Ken Bebensee "Gator" 7
2. Carvin 727 with EMGs (carved the lower horn to extend the cutaway so my hand will fit)

temporarily out of service:
3. Schecter Blackjack 007 (with the body shaved down for ergonomics, and the neck sanded because it was too thick)
4. Ibanez 7421 [I think]; (older fixed bridge model; replaced pups with Evos; neck is too flat for my taste)

And after three years of patiently waiting: the new KB will arrive before Christmas! stoked


----------



## digitalpig (Nov 21, 2008)

I used to have these:







left: RG7620GN
middle: RG7680 LTD1
right: UV777PBK

But the only one left is the middle one, my baritone. I sold the other ones earlier this year (7620) and a few weeks ago (UV).

But in a week or so, my 7680 won't feel so alone anymore... 

Greetings!
Felix


----------



## ghoti (Nov 21, 2008)

I have 4. Agile Interceptor, Schecter Blackjack, Aslin-Dane Teaza 7, and Giannini Classical 7.

I just put heavy strings on the Teaza and it's almost acceptable on the low side (stupid 25.5" scale). I was going to sell or trade the Interceptor, but I'm not sure anymore...I took it into a store for a setup it badly needs, scheduled a date, and it sounded better to me through their amp than every guitar they sold except one when I was playing around on their stuff. Blackjack's perfect in almost every way...a better cutout, different switching, and it would truly be perfect. Giannini is great.

There's a Giannini on ebay for $500 that's a little higher-end than the one I own...it's got a cutout and more range I think. Also, a couple Agiles on Rondo's site just look great...I love the Ghost shape, just don't like that I would have to buy a special case for something like that (not crazy about Floyds and 25.5" on 7-string either) and the blue septor is something I'd buy if I could justify it to myself...


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 21, 2008)

I still have 0, lol.


----------



## i-be-machine (Feb 8, 2009)

I have over 11, including a Schector 7 string, ESP devil girl, Ibanez SA, custom built Spider Flying V, Jackson KE2 and a very rare Jackson Y2KV


----------



## Raoul Duke (Feb 8, 2009)

I only got one at the moment but my 2nd is getting shipped to me

RG7321 and on the way a RG1527 with Bare knuckles in it (painkiller and cold sweat).


----------



## Scali (Feb 8, 2009)

I currently have one 7-string, my S7320. My first and only 7-string guitar ever.
I have 4 electric 6-stringers and 2 acoustic 6-stringers.
Currently there is only one other 7-string guitar that I'd like to have, and that's the Epiphone Les Paul 7.


----------



## Bekanor (Feb 8, 2009)

Two Loomis sigs and a Universe that should be here this week.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Feb 8, 2009)

4 cow7s 3 ibanez 2 esps


----------



## 70Seven (Feb 8, 2009)

I need more 7's. I have 3 guitars and only one is a seven.

Loomis 7.
91 Ibanez RG550
06 Ibanez RG2550 (thinking of selling and buying an interceptor pro)


----------



## Ippon (Feb 8, 2009)

Not enough ... and I need an 8-string, too.

So far: A couple of Ibanez + 1 body and neck needing parts, 2 Schecters, and I Squier.


----------



## Collapse (Feb 8, 2009)

I have
7321
apex 2
soon to have an agile hornet pro 7

had a ltd sc-207 sold it


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 8, 2009)

Sadly, none.
That will be fixed once I am employed.


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 8, 2009)

I have 3 seven strings. I have an ibanez universe uv7bk,rg7420 and an axgarbage (forgot the number). I have 7 different rg 6 strings and an ibanez xiphos, and then I have a taylor acoustic.


----------



## CrashRG (Feb 8, 2009)

I've got one SC207 (main 7) an RG7621 thats currently in pieces, being body sanded and cavity fills to be 1 p-up, 1 vol.

I'd like to get an 8, but havent had the chance to play one or even see one in person and don't know if I'd like it. It seriously intimidates me.....almost like a 7 does.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 10, 2009)

I've only got one at the moment, but that will change within the month. I'm also interested in a couple other 7s, and one day, will even get my hands on an 8. The 8 will more than likely never see the stage, but will be more for my personal experimentation


----------



## Rindgecore (Feb 12, 2009)

2 seven strings - Carvin DC747C & Ibanez RG7620
2 six strings - Gibby Gary Moore LP & '78 Ibanez RS300
1 bass - OLP Stingray 5 (currently shopping for another bass)


...I think I might want to get a new 7 soon...


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 12, 2009)

One!


----------



## Luuk (Feb 12, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> One!



Me too.. So I have one 7


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 12, 2009)

None atm :/

Building a cusotm soon


----------



## BurialWithin (Feb 12, 2009)

HA HA!! I HAVE 2 NOW!! BWAAA HA HA HA!!
7620bw
MURDER WEAPON 7621


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 12, 2009)

I only keep one around at a time, but I have own*ed*;

Ibanez AX7221
Schecter Loomis
Ibanez RG1527
Ibanez RG7621

And I currently own an EBMM Petrucci 7!

Each one better than the one before it! (that's right, look at the order of the Loomis and RG, ready..... set........ let the flaming begin!)


----------



## Harry (Feb 12, 2009)

Still none
Nearly got the money together for one though.


----------



## GazPots (Feb 12, 2009)

Ibanez:- 

Rg7321
Rg2077xl
Rg2027x
Uv777bk
JC Rg7-1 DBK
AJ307Cent

Epiphone:-

Les Paul Classic (trans black) x2



= 8


----------



## renzoip (Feb 12, 2009)

Two right now, a Carvin DC747 and an Ibanez RG1527 that I will be selling really soon!


----------



## kmanick (Feb 12, 2009)

2 -- a Carvin DC727 and an Ibanez 7620
I see that's a pretty popular pair to own around these here parts.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 12, 2009)

3 Currently
Jackson CS neckthru COW
Jackson CS Demon
ESP SRC pink/purple camo baritone
do I need 3? prolly not but they is sexy


----------



## cow 7 sig (Feb 12, 2009)

cow 7 sig said:


> 4 cow7s 3 ibanez 2 esps



there just the sevens.i have another 12 6ers


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 19, 2009)

2 rg7620s, 2 takamine (6 string acoustics), an rgt42dx, a 5 string bass, and i'm having a custom body built: shaped exactly like a jackon kelly but fits a 7620 neck


----------



## Scali (Mar 19, 2009)

I now have two:
Ibanez S7320
Epiphone Les Paul 7

Both are black, both are mahogany, both are H-H, both have 22 frets, both are made in Korea


----------



## Mazzakazza (Mar 19, 2009)

1 right now, hopefully more once I get the rest of my rig sorted.


----------



## haffner1 (Mar 19, 2009)

2. I hope I can find a reasonably priced acoustic somewhere to make it 3.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 19, 2009)

Currently just two; a totally stock C7 Hellraiser, and my old M207 that I've modded by adding Blaze PUs and permenantly locking the bridge with a tremol-no. I've also got a Yamaha six-string baritone.

I can't imagine needing another seven right now. If I was going to get another ERG, it would have to be an eight or nine string.


----------



## ghoti (Mar 19, 2009)

Right now:

Aslin-Dane Teaza 7 -- cheap; possible mod project
Agile Interceptor 27" -- great feel but electronics/hardware kind of blah
Schecter Blackjack 7 -- keeper; shame about upper fret access though
Agile Hornet Pro 7 -- why oh why wasn't this a longer scale? It rocks anyway though
Giannini Classical 7
Ibanez Artwood 7 -- just came back from the repair shop where I got a new nut, fret job, and setup; it sounds great

Korean 7-string bass (no brand; looks like hand-made) -- I need to get a setup on this puppy though as the strings rattle something fierce
_____

And the rest: Cort Curbow 6 bass, Douglas 6 fretless J-style bass, Peavey Grind 6 bass, AX by Giannini 6-string acoustic guitar, Ibanez Talman guitar I'm giving away


----------



## rob_l (Mar 19, 2009)

Somewhere between 20 and 30 - Lost count after a recent tear on Carvins... I know there are about 15 Carvin 7x7s alone. 




God, I kinda wish I was kidding, but nope - GAS gets me everytime....


----------



## flyingllama (Mar 19, 2009)

I have had one off and on. Currently don't own a 7 at the moment. Hopefully that will change in a couple weeks.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Schecter Hellraiser C7FR and an Ibanez XPT707, I need more. Is it possible to ever have enough?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 19, 2009)

^^^
No, it isn't. I currently have two, an Ibanez Universe and Schecter Hellraiser. The Hellraiser is about to be sold to fund a project. Once that's finished, I'll have two again!


----------



## El Caco (Mar 20, 2009)

The Ochoteco brings me to 4 but I hope to get it back down to 2 soon enough.


----------



## hairychris (Mar 20, 2009)

Just the one currently...


----------



## AK DRAGON (Mar 20, 2009)

Three

Ibanez JCRG7-1VV
Ibanez UV777
LTD M-207


----------



## Tybanez (Mar 20, 2009)

Just two;

Ibanez 1527
Ibanez Apex 2

Would love to get more but I have another addiction. Concerts.


----------



## dime3334 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have two 7 strings right now, a Hellraiser C-7, and a RG-7321, and two 6 strings.


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Mar 20, 2009)

I have only one and I'm selling it  cause I need more strings now  and schecter's HRC8 8 string was not enough  lol


----------



## Shaman (Mar 20, 2009)

Two, my Carvin DC727 and my ESP F-STD S7. 

I like having a seven with active PU's (I actually like the 707's) and a seven with passive PU's. (I have a Duncan Custom in the bridge position of my Carvin, and the neck pickup is stock)


----------



## Selkies (Mar 20, 2009)

2 7's RG7420 and RG7421

for 6's 1983 Sandimas RR model 93 S540bm 89 S540LTD 88 RG760 Brian Moore i8 Electra MPC Vulcan Washburn acoustic and a Deam 12 string Acoustic


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 20, 2009)

3! 

Ibanez Apex 2 w/ Blackouts
Ibanez RG7420 w/ Custom pickguard and Duncan Custom 7
Ibanez RG7321 (current project) w/ Green Burl ash top, and Dimarzio Blaze Custom


----------



## scorch15 (Apr 13, 2009)

One, A Schecter Hellraiser C7fr, dont think ill need another till i get a custom shop


----------



## I_infect (Apr 13, 2009)

Too many. I lost count. I have between 20-30 at present, about 4-5 of those are 6's, and I own 3 8's.


----------



## RazorPlarx (Apr 14, 2009)

why do you have so many?

EDIT: i just have my razorback..named him Nicky. From the movie...Little Nicky


----------



## I_infect (Apr 14, 2009)

RazorPlarx said:


> why do you have so many?
> 
> EDIT: i just have my razorback..named him Nicky. From the movie...Little Nicky



In addition to playing, I just really enjoy guitars, period. Been playing a long time, and I come across deals, whether it's new or used, and I'll grab em. If it's beat up I enjoy bringing it back to life, new pickups etc. If I really like a certain model I'll buy 2 and case-keep one. Most end up being valuable down the road, especially if they discontinue them. I don't go to bars, spend money on strippers, or bet on sports, so my wife really doesn't complain much. She actually wants a Daisy Rock Candy guitar... go figure

I never had the opportunity to try one of those razorbacks but they seem awesome.


----------



## RazorPlarx (Apr 14, 2009)

ahh aiight. Sick. Its just kinda strange to see anybody with more than a 3 or 4 guitars because here in aus everything costs double + exchange rate hahaha.
Bad place to live for guitar stuff i guess..
but yeh try a razorback (or even an ML) out, the USA models are a dream to play but they dont make 7s in that range


----------



## TMM (Apr 14, 2009)

How many do I own? 1 right now.

How many have I owned? Significantly more than 50... not taking the time to count right now, but I was just over 50 2 years ago.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow. lol.

Own two, owned 3 total. Will soon be getting a fourth but that will be sold almost immediately so I'll be back to two.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 14, 2009)

One


----------



## disk2 (Apr 15, 2009)

4
Ibanez 7321
Ibanez 7320
Ibanez UV 777blk
And a Fender/Squire stagemaster VII I got dirt cheap.
Was going to get a Ibanez Apex II but my company is closing in july so I'm saving all
the cash I can instead


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Apr 15, 2009)

I own 2 seven string guitars-
Agile Septor 25.5" with EMG 707s
Agile Interceptor 27" with DiMarzio Blazes

Others-
Agile AB3500 6 string 28.8" scale Baritone with 81/85s
Ibanez RG cobwebb collecter's edition
ESP Tom Araya bass
Cort 5 string bass

I lost count at 34 guitars I have owned total. I can't even remember them all.


----------



## butch (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm sure I replied earlier, but I'll post an update. These are my 7's:

Fernandes Revolver 7 w/sustainer
Fernandes ZO-7
Ibanez AJ307CE
Ibanez 540S7
Ibanez RG7621BK
Ibanez RG7/13 Doubleneck
Ibanez RG7420GK (soon to be refinished/ Sustainiac mod)
Ibanez RG7620VK
Ibanez RG7620 Black/Blue/White Herc Swirl
Ibanez RG7CST
Ibanez RG/K7 Hybrid (K7 body/RG7620 neck/hardware) Silverburst
Ibanez K7BG
Ibanez K7FB
Ibanez UV7BK Green Dot
Ibanez UV7BK Silver Dot
Ibanez UV PWH
Ibanez UV GR
Ibanez UV PBK
Ibanez UV MC ATD Swirl

Yes, it is way too many, but for years I worked in music retail and got great deals. I also have friends at some local pawn shops that look out for me (got the RG7621BK for $50). I even worked at Hoshino for 2 years, which added the doubleneck, K7FB, and RG7620VK. I'm also an OCD freak who would go through phases of being real bad with money, but acquiring alot of gear (I'm alot better now).

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 15, 2009)

Xtremevillan said:


> I'm working hard (literally) to save up money to get two or three. I got 3 6 stringers, though.
> 
> How many do you guys own?


 
at the moment, i own 0 7 stringers
unless you count an 8 string...it has 7 strings after all

why dont you sell one of your 6 strings to get a 7? you wouldn't have to work as hard


----------



## darbdavys (Apr 15, 2009)

1 seven, 1 six, 1 acoustic (which is total crap, made for a cozy fire in the nature imo). Want to trade the seven to another one, but still seven, so still 1


----------



## MFB (Apr 15, 2009)

1 seven string - my main 7321 which is currently under the knife


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Apr 15, 2009)

I own a 7321, my only seven string.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 15, 2009)

7620VK
Agile Hornet Pro 7 w/ Blackouts
On order I have a KxK Sii7R FB. 

I also only have 1 six string at the moment (RG550XXR). Guitars total, hmm. In addition to these I have had 7 others.


----------



## JoeyBattle (Aug 16, 2010)

Xtremevillan said:


> Haha, I gotcha. Are any of those acoustics 7's? I've only seen a few 7 acoustics and was astounded at the cost.



My dentist builds acoustic 7s


----------

